# Q: evo 8 cold air on audi tt



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Question, would the aps evo 8 cold air intake fit on my 2002 225 audi tt? I love the idea of the intake since it blocks off the heat of the engine from the cold air, but I'm not sure if it will fit. 
Anyone know the answer?
Thank you!


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

It will not fit. If you are looking for cold air, Modshack's TTDA is about your only bet but at the expanse of some flow. Why are you looking for cold air? 
With the limited real estate available in the TT, it is hard to come up with a real CAI without flow sacrifices and I'm not sure it's worth it.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

If you have enough ambition and skill I'm sure you can make anything fit...as far as bolt right on with no modification..I doubt it


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTurboNegro said:


> If you have enough ambition and skill I'm sure you can make anything fit...as far as bolt right on with no modification..I doubt it


I don't think even an ambitious fabricator would attemp to make that piece fit in the TT
Rectangular flange on one side and bends that would probably land the filter inside the tranny.


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

So wait, what? I've seen plenty of tt's with cold air on them. I don't understand what you're getting at. Can you explain further because I'm not following


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I believe it was proven by many posts on this forum that a "cold air intake" preforms worse than a air filter and heat shield.

The rule of thumb I remember reading is the closer the filter is to the MAF housing the more flow you're going to get.

What about 42DD setup? It uses velocity stacks and IIRC had numbers to back it up.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

"Heat shields" are a marketing ploy on top of intakes. Air is moving through the engine bay if the car is moving at a decent speed (>45 mph). This air isn't being heated by the engine so much as it is coming through your AC condensor, radiator, FMIC ,etc. You don't need a heatshield to have an effective intake. Just remove restrictions and give the MAF a good 6" of straight pipe or a velocity stack to remove any turbulence and you'll be fine.


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

I picked up a short ram for like $20 off ebay, basically a 2-3" pipe to get the filter close to the edge of the engine bay and a filter. I've used legit cai's on 1.8t's in the past and just a k&n filter, honestly the spool on just a sai seems quicker and you don't have to worry about water getting in or anything. 

only thing is I get a CEL -1136, vacuum leak? I never had an issue before putting on the filter? Anyone have any experience?


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

ok so now im even more confused. so youre saying if i just get a basic cold air filter etc i can remove the box for more flow but instead of the heatsheild just extend the pipe more so both the mass air flow and filter are further?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

thelmuffingirl said:


> ok so now im even more confused. so youre saying if i just get a basic cold air filter etc i can remove the box for more flow but instead of the heatsheild just extend the pipe more so both the mass air flow and filter are further?


just the filter. You want it to be away from the engine so it's not just sucking in hot air. This is why race cars have ducting to the filter to get it as much cold air as possible.


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

yes knew that just idk what people were saying before just confused me but i get the whole keep it away from heat aspect which is why i want the evoution motorsports one for an audi tt. but ill figure it out, thanks though!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

thelmuffingirl said:


> yes knew that just idk what people were saying before just confused me but i get the whole keep it away from heat aspect which is why i want the evoution motorsports one for an audi tt. but ill figure it out, thanks though!


I would suggest you pick up the 42 DD one. Fit and finish is second to none.

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/in_mk1tt_hfis.html

Worth every penny :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> I would suggest you pick up the 42 DD one. Fit and finish is second to none.
> 
> http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/in_mk1tt_hfis.html
> 
> Worth every penny :thumbup:


I would suggest the BPI stack kit, especially for 225 TT's as the 3" will fit on the MAF properly without a reduction. With the $230+ you save, you'd never know the difference.


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.dbcperformance.com/product_p/EVOMSINTKAUDTT225.htm


what about this?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Very similar to the 42DD kit without the CNC billet piece.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Go find yourself an AEM dry flow filter or an Amsoil. For under $100 and your done.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*is this what you're thinking of?*

I have the EVOMS intake. it was spendy but it's nice.


----------

